# New Tires?



## LS2_Goat (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm trying to get some new tires for my 06 goat. I'm having trouble on which ones I should get. Anybody have any suggestions


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I like my Goodyear Eagle F1 A/S


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I've heard a ton of good reviews on the General Exclaim UHP tires and the price is excellent.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i settled on my Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals. Tire Rack tested them on a BMW against KDWs and a couple of others and they were the best overall plus they are reasonably priced which i like. they also come in a wide variety of sizes. i got the 285/40/17"s for the back and 245/45/17"s for the front. with my suspension work the car now feels like it's glued to the road


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

My General Exclaim UHP's are real good. Work well in the rain, and dry conditions. The treadware is 380 so that is very close to my 400 treadware minimum. The roadnoise is vary good. I choose tires based on price, treadware then roadnoise is the biggest.


----------

